# The OFFICIAL Hillbilly crispie challenge call out/smack talk thread!!!!



## Brown Hornet

Good job BG....I see your learning :wink:

Your mine though...:wink: no whinning...no crying...cus just like baseball there is no crying in archery....but you may want to ask Sticky about what you are in for... he got a taste a few weeks ago before I backed off because he wasn't ready for it 

OOOOHHHHH...... Stiiiiccckkkyyyy... You are getting a full dose this time....I think I may have unleashed a monster by giving you a hinge....but I ain't skeeerreed :nono: 

this one is official....we have shot the Hill together for the past 2 years....and just to make sure you don't get it twisted....this year is going to be just like the previous 2 and your going down...but unlike the other 2 I am not letting you slide...your busting out the Sharpie.

Ultramag I will give ya 10 points...just pray that you hit your 512 and that I slip up 

Prag...you still owe me one from LAS.......so bring a $2 bill...:doh:

and I didn't forget you SP....if you want some.... Come Get You Some.....


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> Good job BG....I see your learning :wink:
> 
> Your mine though...:wink: no whinning...no crying...cus just like baseball there is no crying in archery....but you may want to ask Sticky about what you are in for... he got a taste a few weeks ago before I backed off because he wasn't ready for it



You know better than to think you'll hear any whining, or crying out of me. I got no shame, if you beat me, you beat me so be it. I can take a whoopin like a man. When it's all said and done if you get me I'll break out the sharpie, and do what's right. Heck I didn't even whine, cry, or make excuses last week when sticky one up'ed me, and I had a freakin IV hangin out of my arm all day LOL. 

I do think I would have got him had I not taken a pain pill right before we shot. I let him get too far ahead that first half, I beat him on the second half after my head came down out of the clouds, but the effort was too little too late.

That being said I don't think I'm gonna need a sharpie. 
Oh yeah I plan on picking up about 30 fps before the Hill:mg: so we will see if your "speed adds points" theory really works. Got a dozen nanoforce on the way, I know just the fact that they won't be over spined will add points.

I think we should just sic Jenny on 2005ultramag, and let her put him in his place (the way she did with "bees" last week :mg


----------



## pennysdad

*Hmmm?*

Seems like I remember more than just Bee's, getting placed?? LOL!!


----------



## pennysdad

*By Jen!*

Lol!!


----------



## BOWGOD

pennysdad said:


> Seems like I remember more than just Bee's, getting placed?? LOL!!




your right she whooped us all but sticky (who she tied with):mg:


----------



## pennysdad

*Speed theory?*

Jen kind of dampens that speed theory, 24" draw and all!


----------



## pennysdad

*Maybe shorter?*

24" might be stretching it? I am not sure?


----------



## BOWGOD

pennysdad said:


> 24" might be stretching it? I am not sure?


23.75 to be exact. pulling 40 pounds.
Now if she would just practice she'd make us all look bad.


----------



## PA.JAY

I pick my victims when I get their !:whip2:


----------



## BOWGOD

PA.JAY said:


> I pick my victims when I get their !:whip2:



That don't leave much time for trash talk now does it?


----------



## PA.JAY

well your going to put the smack down on B/H ! I don't have the heart to beat him again after that !
And that Hinky guy got prizes so I don't want to make him mad !


----------



## rock monkey

so far, what's the list of distinguished attendies?


----------



## BOWGOD

rock monkey said:


> so far, what's the list of distinguished attendies?


Well so far that I know for sure:
hinky
brown hornet
bowgod
jmolinarn
pennysdad
blondestar
sticky
wvdbllung
young jedi
prag
jarlicker
2005ultramag
bees
PA Jay
bownut
fl.lefty
south paw
Lucky

That's who I can think of off the top of the dome. Others feel free to add your name to the list.


----------



## Hinkelmonster

Well also:

The Shooter
Jesse
Rick Wills
Corrine

I figure also:
Burnside
Cogar 
Cogar Dad
Cogar Brother
Vandevender
Piktel

Then ya got: (the VA contingent)
Baker
Bakers little(big) cousin
Bakers uncle
Kendall
Roger Willet
Randy
Andy Wilmon
Brandon Reyes
Darryl Deihl
(we'll see if these boys are scared as usual or if they're gonna make the trip?)


----------



## BOWGOD

Hinkelmonster said:


> Well also:
> 
> The Shooter
> Jesse
> Rick Wills
> Corrine
> 
> I figure also:
> Burnside
> Cogar
> Cogar Dad
> Cogar Brother
> Vandevender
> Piktel
> 
> Then ya got: (the VA contingent)
> Baker
> Bakers little(big) cousin
> Bakers uncle
> Kendall
> Roger Willet
> Randy
> Andy Wilmon
> Brandon Reyes
> Darryl Deihl
> (we'll see if these boys are scared as usual or if they're gonna make the trip?)




I expect alot of "bug's island" excuses from the VA crowd, but we'll see.

BTW good to see someone else on the field forum keeps the same kind of hours that I do lol.


----------



## X Hunter

Hinkelmonster said:


> Well also:
> 
> The Shooter
> Jesse
> Rick Wills
> Corrine
> 
> I figure also:
> Burnside
> Cogar
> Cogar Dad
> Cogar Brother
> Vandevender
> Piktel
> 
> Then ya got: (the VA contingent)
> Baker
> Bakers little(big) cousin
> Bakers uncle
> Kendall
> Roger Willet
> Randy
> Andy Wilmon
> Brandon Reyes
> Darryl Deihl
> (we'll see if these boys are scared as usual or if they're gonna make the trip?)



Call me SKEERED but i ainy pullin no 6 hour trip this year.... Mabey just mabey im SKEERED thats for me to know though....There is a bright side though NO MORE BABYSITTIN PERIOD!!!!

Might as well go on and throw in the "VA Buggs Island" excuse too


----------



## BOWGOD

X Hunter said:


> Call me SKEERED but i ainy pullin no 6 hour trip this year.... Mabey just mabey im SKEERED thats for me to know though....There is a bright side though NO MORE BABYSITTIN PERIOD!!!!
> 
> Might as well go on and throw in the "VA Buggs Island" excuse too


6 hours!!
I'll be putting in 17 hours of wheel time to shoot the Hill, and I only live an hour and a half from the club:mg:.

Friday: 2 hours to the Hornet's nest, 2 hours back. 1.5 hours to the Hill, 1.5 back home.

Saturday: 1.5 to the Hill, 1.5 home.

Sunday: 1.5 to the Hill, 1.5 home. 2 hours to the Hornet's nest, 2 hours home.

I'll be putting twice as much time into Driving as I will shooting:mg:


----------



## blondstar

ok let me get in on this deal, Now the question is who do I want to pic, so many choices so little time.

I will have to think about this

As for me, pennysdad and JR we are going to shoot on Friday to


----------



## pragmatic_lee

blondstar said:


> ok let me get in on this deal, Now the question is who do I want to pic, so many choices so little time.
> 
> I will have to think about this
> 
> As for me, pennysdad and JR we are going to shoot on Friday to


I got there "early" on Fri last year with the idea of checking out the range before Sat. and maybe getting in a few arrows on the practice range. For the rest that showed up on Fri., you may recall how that worked out - rained all day. :mg:

Jarlicker mentioned the possibility of shooting another range on Sat. - I think it was Hinky's home club he was talking about, but not sure.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> Good job BG....I see your learning :wink:
> 
> Your mine though...:wink: no whinning...no crying...cus just like baseball there is no crying in archery....but you may want to ask Sticky about what you are in for... he got a taste a few weeks ago before I backed off because he wasn't ready for it
> 
> OOOOHHHHH...... Stiiiiccckkkyyyy... You are getting a full dose this time....I think I may have unleashed a monster by giving you a hinge....but I ain't skeeerreed :nono:
> 
> this one is official....we have shot the Hill together for the past 2 years....and just to make sure you don't get it twisted....this year is going to be just like the previous 2 and your going down...but unlike the other 2 I am not letting you slide...your busting out the Sharpie.
> 
> *Ultramag I will give ya 10 points...just pray that you hit your 512 and that I slip up *
> 
> Prag...you still owe me one from LAS.......so bring a $2 bill...:doh:
> 
> and I didn't forget you SP....if you want some.... Come Get You Some.....


Haven't hit it yet, but I gotta get over one little hurdle to get there. As for you slipping up... hey... I want that crispy without excuses.


----------



## Brown Hornet

PA.JAY said:


> well your going to put the smack down on B/H ! I don't have the heart to beat him again after that !
> And that Hinky guy got prizes so I don't want to make him mad !


I think the crack sales must be pretty high right now in PA :embara:

Hinky isn't the only one in control of the prizes.....you may want to do some checking as to who holds the and pulls the tickets :wink:

and no more help for you.....


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> Haven't hit it yet, but I gotta get over one little hurdle to get there. As for you slipping up... hey... I want that crispy without excuses.


Excuses.....what are you talking about? :noidea:


----------



## blondstar

pragmatic_lee said:


> I got there "early" on Fri last year with the idea of checking out the range before Sat. and maybe getting in a few arrows on the practice range. For the rest that showed up on Fri., you may recall how that worked out - rained all day. :mg:
> 
> Jarlicker mentioned the possibility of shooting another range on Sat. - I think it was Hinky's home club he was talking about, but not sure.


well if you guys are coming up on Fri we would love to shoot with you guys. Hinky's club is TA and is also our home club to. If you want maybe we can shoot TA on Fri as our guests.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> Excuses.....what are you talking about? :noidea:


You're the one who mentioned slipping up. :nod:


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> You're the one who mentioned slipping up. :nod:


Some of you guys need to brush up on your comprehension skills :zip:


----------



## PA.JAY

> I think the crack sales must be pretty high right now in PA


 IT'S A LIVING !
I'm just saying:dontknow: BG sounds pretty sure he's going to whip up on ya ! :archer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> Some of you guys need to brush up on your comprehension skills :zip:


Now you're gonna go and get all serious on me?: 

I thought this was a smack talkin' thread.


----------



## rock monkey

who's the odds on favorite to shoot......

the highest score with the lowest x count?

the most 3's?

there needs to be an award for stuff like that....yanno, the silly awards that make it all that more fun.


----------



## MSCJEM

*ttt*

Well the list of names seems to be dragging more big names every year to the hillbilly..Which is pretty cool thing..Theres been alot of talk around the club of what it will take to win the hill this year so lets hear what you guys think...last year was Shane Wills with 558 and Roger 558. Year before Jesse 558...Sooooooooo what will it be...


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> Now you're gonna go and get all serious on me?:
> 
> I thought this was a smack talkin' thread.


It is.....there for my comments are appropriate.....

and you are proving my point.:doh:

You amateur smack talkers need to not poke the hive. :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet

PA.JAY said:


> IT'S A LIVING !
> I'm just saying:dontknow: BG sounds pretty sure he's going to whip up on ya ! :archer:


He was pretty sure he was gonna whip up on Sticky....Bees....heck even his little lady. We see who is doing smacking around in those matches :embara:


----------



## X Hunter

BOWGOD said:


> 6 hours!!
> I'll be putting in 17 hours of wheel time to shoot the Hill, and I only live an hour and a half from the club:mg:.
> 
> Friday: 2 hours to the Hornet's nest, 2 hours back. 1.5 hours to the Hill, 1.5 back home.
> 
> Saturday: 1.5 to the Hill, 1.5 home.
> 
> Sunday: 1.5 to the Hill, 1.5 home. 2 hours to the Hornet's nest, 2 hours home.
> 
> I'll be putting twice as much time into Driving as I will shooting:mg:


And they call me CRAZY!!!!


----------



## BOWGOD

X Hunter said:


> And they call me CRAZY!!!!



I ain't never been accused of being right that's for damn sure.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> I ain't never been accused of being right that's for damn sure.


So does that mean you're going to spot me 20 points per day? :mg:


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> He was pretty sure he was gonna whip up on Sticky....Bees....heck even his little lady. We see who is doing smacking around in those matches :embara:




AAAHHHH-HHEEMMMM
ifin I recollect I'm not the only one who has lost a close battle with the Sticky one this year. Difference is I lost like a man, and you called him a cheater LOL.

In all seriousness to everyone else reading this thread.
The Hornet BOWGOD match is anything but a lock. This could easilly go down as the battle of the year. It's really anyone's game to loose. Choose your sides, and place your bets, This is the ONE we have all been waiting for.

THE FIRST ANNUAL BILLY'S HILL CROW EATING CONTEST
in the red corner we have Takeru Kobayashi
in the blue corner Joey Chestnut
WHO WILL EAT THE MOST CROW COME JULY 4TH?????

And if I get stung too hard on Saturday, I'll just send the little lady in to avenge me on Sunday:embara:


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> So does that mean you're going to spot me 20 points per day? :mg:


I've shot with you already this year. You don't need 20 points so quit tryin to hustle.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Hey BG, are you bringing your "children" to the Hill? I'm sure BH would enjoy riding in the back seat with them


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> I've shot with you already this year. You don't need 20 points so quit tryin to hustle.


Well, a roller coaster would be a pretty good adjective to describe my shooting this year. Like you, I started out with a vast improvement over last year, but then hit a bad slump. Hopefully, I'm working my way out of it now.

But either way, I'll put a crispy on the line with you for both Sat. & Sun.

Might even consider a crispy for Jen (your Jen) and my score compared to yours and BH for the weekend. Remember, I shot with her as well and I KNOW she "has your number".


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hey BG, are you bringing your "children" to the Hill? I'm sure BH would enjoy riding in the back seat with them


No the boys will be staying at home. They're too much to handle, I wouldn't get to shoot if I brought them. We'll be coming home in the evenings I only live about an hour and a half from Cumberland.

That and I already have a car full. I'm bringing a bunch of new blood with me this year.
Jen's niece, and sister will be there. As well as my buddy "attackone", and his fiance.
We are still awaiting word if Jens other sister will make the trip or not. She just started shooting this past fall, and she has already won a National title at JMU.


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, a roller coaster would be a pretty good adjective to describe my shooting this year. Like you, I started out with a vast improvement over last year, but then hit a bad slump. Hopefully, I'm working my way out of it now.
> 
> But either way, I'll put a crispy on the line with you for both Sat. & Sun.
> 
> Might even consider a crispy for Jen (your Jen) and my score compared to yours and BH for the weekend. Remember, I shot with her as well and I KNOW she "has your number".



YOUR ON.

I have no problem admitting that girl can shoot when she's having fun. I keep telling her if she would only practice she'd be unstoppable. She's pulled my card a few times this year.

Come to think of it I believe there needs to be a crispie battle between her, and I on the Hill as well.


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> AAAHHHH-HHEEMMMM
> ifin I recollect I'm not the only one who has lost a close battle with the Sticky one this year. Difference is I lost like a man, and you called him a cheater LOL.
> 
> In all seriousness to everyone else reading this thread.
> The Hornet BOWGOD match is anything but a lock. This could easilly go down as the battle of the year. It's really anyone's game to loose. Choose your sides, and place your bets, This is the ONE we have all been waiting for.


Just like the rest of the goobers you are reading into things.....paying attention....would have led you to the reason that I said he cheated. 

HE WAS USING MY RELEASE....it was a joke between Sticky and I....in fact it wasn't even a crispy match. He was in training and I was working tweaking the bow.....he lost the weekend before by the way :wink:

as for our match.....anything but a lock.... only in your mind.....your getting beat down.:nyah::moon:


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> YOUR ON.
> 
> I have no problem admitting that girl can shoot when she's having fun. I keep telling her if she would only practice she'd be unstoppable. She's pulled my card a few times this year.
> 
> Come to think of it I believe there needs to be a crispie battle between her, and I on the Hill as well.


Is he really challenging us as a team....


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> Just like the rest of the goobers you are reading into things.....paying attention....would have led you to the reason that I said he cheated.
> 
> HE WAS USING MY RELEASE....it was a joke between Sticky and I....in fact it wasn't even a crispy match. He was in training and I was working tweaking the bow.....he lost the weekend before by the way :wink:
> 
> as for our match.....anything but a lock.... only in your mind.....your getting beat down.:nyah::moon:


What ever you have to tell yourself to get to sleep at night


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> What ever you have to tell yourself to get to sleep at night


I don't care one way or the other....you are all the ones that think that I care.......for some reason you all keep forgetting that. :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> Is he really challenging us as a team....


Considering the circumstances that could either be the dumbest challenge of the year, or the most strategically won crispie on the Hill.

Now prag knows you, and I are both gonna bring it, because really neither of us want to live with the humiliation of loosing with all the chit been talked since last year. So he's either hittin the bottle early today, or he is banking on both of us choking under the preasure.

I think we definatelty need to take him up on that one though. I don't plan on choking.


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> Considering the circumstances that could either be the dumbest challenge of the year, or the most strategically won crispie on the Hill.
> 
> Now prag knows you, and I are both gonna bring it, because really neither of us want to live with the humiliation of loosing with all the chit been talked since last year. So he's either hittin the bottle early today, or he is banking on both of us choking under the preasure.
> 
> I think we definatelty need to take him up on that one though. I don't plan on choking.


What pressure? :noidea: 

I guess he forgets that most shoot better head to head....ask Sticky


----------



## BOWGOD

Ok so lets see, 
Here are the crispie battles set in stone.

1. Bowgod VS hornet
2. Bowgod VS sticky
3. Hornet VS sticky
4. Prag VS bowgod
5. Prag & Jen VS bowgod & hornet
6. Hornet VS 2005ultramag (+10)

Let's keep this list updated as the challenges are accepted!


----------



## Brown Hornet

You don't have to drive in the city.....:wink: :darkbeer:


On another note....there is someone that has been MIA.....He has been a little silent as of late. I hear he isn't coming and may not be going to Nationals now....

So I am calling you out....

MAC vs Hornet....


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> Ok so lets see,
> Here are the crispie battles set in stone.
> 
> 1. Bowgod VS hornet
> 2. Bowgod VS sticky
> 3. Hornet VS sticky
> 4. Prag VS bowgod
> 5. Prag & Jen VS bowgod & hornet
> 6. Hornet VS 2005ultramag (+10)
> 
> Let's keep this list updated as the challenges are accepted!


I'm thinking Mr. BH might be in for a surprise, or two when the dust settles. :nod:

I spent about three hours at the bow shop this afternoon with a 540 shooter that he knows, and loves, and that's all I'm gonna say about that.


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> I'm thinking Mr. BH might be in for a surprise, or two when the dust settles. :nod:
> 
> I spent about three hours at the bow shop this afternoon with a 540 shooter that he knows, and loves, and that's all I'm gonna say about that.


Nope.....shooting a good score once or twice don't make you a 540 shooter.

The only 540+ shooters from Md I know an loveukey: are 550+ shooters :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> Nope.....shooting a good score once or twice don't make you a 540 shooter.
> 
> The only 540+ shooters from Md I know an loveukey: are 550+ shooters :wink:


...and his form sucks too. :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> Ok so lets see,
> Here are the crispie battles set in stone.
> 
> 1. Bowgod VS hornet
> 2. Bowgod VS sticky
> 3. Hornet VS sticky
> 4. Prag VS bowgod
> 5. Prag & Jen VS bowgod & hornet
> 6. Hornet VS 2005ultramag (+10)
> 
> Let's keep this list updated as the challenges are accepted!


BG,
I was just running my mouth concerning the "Prag & Jen VS bowgod & hornet". I have full faith in her shooting ability, but I surely wouldn't want to handicap her by pairing up with me. I've never shot a "team" score before simply because of that.


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> BG,
> I was just running my mouth concerning the "Prag & Jen VS bowgod & hornet". I have full faith in her shooting ability, but I surely wouldn't want to handicap her by pairing up with me. I've never shot a "team" score before simply because of that.


There's the CaroWhinans we all know and love.....talk trash and then get skeeeeerred and change your mind before the sun goes down. :chortle:

all ya got to do is beat ONE of us.....


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> There's the CaroWhinans we all know and love.....talk trash and then get skeeeeerred and change your mind before the sun goes down. :chortle:
> 
> all ya got to do is beat ONE of us.....


I'm just wondering if you're bringing a metal detector this year. It'll make finding your release (after you throw it down range) a lot easier. :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet

pragmatic_lee said:


> I'm just wondering if you're bringing a metal detector this year. It'll make finding your release (after you throw it down range) a lot easier. :zip:


I didn't need one last year....or any other time I have thrown one. I don't throw it like Mac does. It's more of a flip like when a guy flips a bat after striking out.

I see we still need to teach you how to talk smack......


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> You don't have to drive in the city.....:wink: :darkbeer:
> 
> 
> On another note....there is someone that has been MIA.....He has been a little silent as of late. I hear he isn't coming and may not be going to Nationals now....
> 
> So I am calling you out....
> 
> MAC vs Hornet....




What do you mean I don't have to drive into the city? Did you find another ride or am I picking you up elsewhere?

You sure MAC is coming last I talked to him he said he wasn't. Then again that was last week, and the way you guys change your minds I never know for sure what's happening lol.


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> BG,
> I was just running my mouth concerning the "Prag & Jen VS bowgod & hornet". I have full faith in her shooting ability, but I surely wouldn't want to handicap her by pairing up with me. I've never shot a "team" score before simply because of that.




AAWW don't be SKEERED she'll have your back. She has been shooting the lights out lately. I haven't beat her in over 2 weeks. Heck she even beat me in the 50 yard bunny shoot off we had last week.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Hey Prag.... look at it this way... in for a penny, in for a pound.... or pounding. 

...and if I go down I'm goin' down flingin', and grinnin'!

BTW, BG... does Jen still have that Carbon Tech from Mayberry?


----------



## jarlicker

*ATTENTION SNOOZEFLASH *
Just got off the tele with psarge. He is alive. He said he is going to the HillBilly! He said he will stop by to pick up Brown Hornet.
I thought Bow God would love to hear that one. 
Here is the plan. Sarge picks up hornet, add extra lubrication to the two of them. Bow God has no more excusses and hornet is well oiled ready to go.

Yes, Prag the normal tradition is to get together for a field round on Friday at TA. Maybe we can get some folks interested in that again. Then get to Cumberland late Friday afternoon. Just in time for another quick 28 targets.


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> What do you mean I don't have to drive into the city? Did you find another ride or am I picking you up elsewhere?
> 
> You sure MAC is coming last I talked to him he said he wasn't. Then again that was last week, and the way you guys change your minds I never know for sure what's happening lol.


Nope....someone called me today to say they were going. 

As for the Mac situation.....READ MY POST AGAIN. Not just the last line :embara:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*OKKKKKkkkkkkk.......I'm gonna need a bunch of points........I've only shot my bow indoors twice since the DCWC Extravaganza.....

That mean RecordKeeper over here in Huntsville hasn't let me off early enough since I have been here to even get any distance marks shot in to run AA......:sad:

Soooooo.... I'm driving how far to shoot maybe 1 round of field?????.....Ohhhh well....it's not the first time....

Looking forward to seeing you'alll soon.......*

.


----------



## Brown Hornet

jarlicker said:


> *ATTENTION SNOOZEFLASH *
> Just got off the tele with psarge. He is alive. He said he is going to the HillBilly! He said he will stop by to pick up Brown Hornet.
> I thought Bow God would love to hear that one.
> Here is the plan. Sarge picks up hornet, add extra lubrication to the two of them. Bow God has no more excusses and hornet is well oiled ready to go.
> 
> Yes, Prag the normal tradition is to get together for a field round on Friday at TA. Maybe we can get some folks interested in that again. Then get to Cumberland late Friday afternoon. Just in time for another quick 28 targets.



Yep...Sarge and I will be rolling up on Fri morning.....I thought the Hill was going to be open on Fri also. I know 2 years ago we shot a practice round on Fri. There is no shoot at Hinky's DoJo this year.

Actually I just checked the schedule and it says HillBilly Shoot....Fri & Sat 9-1 registration....cards in by 5. Sun 8-noon...cards in by 4.


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> Nope....someone called me today to say they were going.
> 
> As for the Mac situation.....READ MY POST AGAIN. Not just the last line :embara:




COOL.
If anything changes though just let me know. That cuts out 8 hours of driving for the week end.


----------



## WVDBLLUNG

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep...Sarge and I will be rolling up on Fri morning.....I thought the Hill was going to be open on Fri also. I know 2 years ago we shot a practice round on Fri. There is no shoot at Hinky's DoJo this year.
> 
> Actually I just checked the schedule and it says HillBilly Shoot....Fri & Sat 9-1 registration....cards in by 5. Sun 8-noon...cards in by 4.


There is a shoot at Hinky's DoJo this year - it was moved to this weekend June 27 to accomodate the HillBilly Shoot. Could be a good tune up for all the local shooters planning on hitting the Hill the weekend of the 4th.

I'll be at the Hill Billy as well but not too sure about the Crispy Challenges - I have lost enough to the Hinkelmonster and Yound Jedi to put all of their kids through college and law school - maybe Bowgod can spare me a buck for the shoot.


----------



## PA.JAY

yep I'm going to feel like i'm at a strip club ! BRINGING A LOT OF GEORGES !!


----------



## BOWGOD

WVDBLLUNG said:


> There is a shoot at Hinky's DoJo this year - it was moved to this weekend June 27 to accomodate the HillBilly Shoot. Could be a good tune up for all the local shooters planning on hitting the Hill the weekend of the 4th.
> 
> I'll be at the Hill Billy as well but not too sure about the Crispy Challenges - I have lost enough to the Hinkelmonster and Yound Jedi to put all of their kids through college and law school - maybe Bowgod can spare me a buck for the shoot.



You in for some Hold em Friday evening if we can get some people together?


----------



## bowaholic77

Brown Hornet said:


> I think the crack sales must be pretty high right now in PA :embara:
> 
> Hinky isn't the only one in control of the prizes.....you may want to do some checking as to who holds the and pulls the tickets :wink:
> 
> and no more help for you.....


I believe I was part of that ticket pulling last year........and for a small fee I can make your odds better for a drawing:zip: But I guarantee nothing!


BOWGOD....If you want to eliminate the competition then just bring yourself a Segway out to the Hill! Let them ride and they will eliminate themselves one by one


----------



## Brown Hornet

WVDBLLUNG said:


> There is a shoot at Hinky's DoJo this year - it was moved to this weekend June 27 to accomodate the HillBilly Shoot. Could be a good tune up for all the local shooters planning on hitting the Hill the weekend of the 4th.
> 
> I'll be at the Hill Billy as well but not too sure about the Crispy Challenges - I have lost enough to the Hinkelmonster and Yound Jedi to put all of their kids through college and law school - maybe Bowgod can spare me a buck for the shoot.


I know there is a shoot this year.....My point is that it's not the same weekend as the Hill Billy....like it was last year. A bunch of us shot there Fri morning last year then went to the Hill

2 years ago some met there and shot on Fri. Some of us went and shot in Cumberland on Fri instead....which kind of makes more sense to me anyway.


----------



## WVDBLLUNG

BOWGOD said:


> You in for some Hold em Friday evening if we can get some people together?


Sounds good to me - Randy took another $20 from me in Cape May - time to try and win some back. Where are you staying that weekend? I have not thought about a place yet.


----------



## BOWGOD

WVDBLLUNG said:


> Sounds good to me - Randy took another $20 from me in Cape May - time to try and win some back. Where are you staying that weekend? I have not thought about a place yet.


I'm staying at home!!!!!!

It's only an hour, and a half drive I do that everytime I shoot anyway. The closest field course is in Front royal, so the Hill won't be any different than any other week end.


----------



## WVDBLLUNG

BOWGOD said:


> I'm staying at home!!!!!!
> 
> It's only an hour, and a half drive I do that everytime I shoot anyway. The closest field course is in Front royal, so the Hill won't be any different than any other week end.


Think I may do the same as well. It is not that far for me either. Maybe we can meet up and you can ride with me from Martinsburg unless you take a different route.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Well... ain'y nobody gonna see me until Saturday AM.

I'll be at work Friday night until 9:00pm, then get my gear all together, and roll out early Saturday to get to the hill by about 8:00am.

BG... am I still playing Taxi driver for the ladies?


----------



## BOWGOD

WVDBLLUNG said:


> Think I may do the same as well. It is not that far for me either. Maybe we can meet up and you can ride with me from Martinsburg unless you take a different route.



I would be all for that, but I will have a car full (unless you got something big enough for 4 of us)



2005Ultramag said:


> BG... am I still playing Taxi driver for the ladies?




As long as it is still ok with you. I would appreciate it.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> I would be all for that, but I will have a car full (unless you got something big enough for 4 of us)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as it is still ok with you. I would appreciate it.



No problem. Glad to help out.


----------



## BOWGOD

2005ultramag said:


> no problem. Glad to help out.


you da man


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> you da man


At times.


----------



## blondstar

jarlicker said:


> *ATTENTION SNOOZEFLASH *
> Just got off the tele with psarge. He is alive. He said he is going to the HillBilly! He said he will stop by to pick up Brown Hornet.
> I thought Bow God would love to hear that one.
> Here is the plan. Sarge picks up hornet, add extra lubrication to the two of them. Bow God has no more excusses and hornet is well oiled ready to go.
> 
> Yes, Prag the normal tradition is to get together for a field round on Friday at TA. Maybe we can get some folks interested in that again. Then get to Cumberland late Friday afternoon. Just in time for another quick 28 targets.


We are in for TA on FRI, let us know what time you guys are going to be there


----------



## blondstar

Ok if we are going to do teams,
pennysdad and blondstar vs ? please fill the blanks


----------



## pragmatic_lee

blondstar said:


> Ok if we are going to do teams,
> pennysdad and blondstar vs* ?* please fill the blanks


Hinky & Darrin


----------



## pragmatic_lee

blondstar said:


> We are in for TA on FRI, let us know what time you guys are going to be there


I'll know more after this Thu evening when I see Jarlicker again. My cell phone has DIED, so can't call him now. I'm up for leaving NC on Thu. evening, but he may want to wait till Fri morning. Once we know something, I'll let you know.


----------



## willieM

OK all, an update on the Hill Billy. We will have targets up for any one who wants to shoot on Fri. the 3rd.
Breakfast will be served at the club house kitchen on Sat. the 4th. and Sun. the 5th..
The kitchen will be open all day. Of course we will have the roast pig dinner Sat. evening for all the shooters, included in the registration. Non shooters can eat at a modest charge. We will have food on the hill at target 14. ENJOY,,,willieM


----------



## psargeant

After having been out of commission for most of the Winter/Spring...I just read through this thread, and I have to say I'm a bit disappointed. It seems all of you smack talk skills have deteroriated,...

Not that I'll be much help, the way I'm shooting right now, I wopuldn't talk smack to a beginner...


----------



## BOWGOD

psargeant said:


> After having been out of commission for most of the Winter/Spring...I just read through this thread, and I have to say I'm a bit disappointed. It seems all of you smack talk skills have deteroriated,...
> 
> Not that I'll be much help, the way I'm shooting right now, I wopuldn't talk smack to a beginner...




How about a shake off? we'll stand side by side, and let everyone vote on who shakes worse you or me?


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> How about a shake off? we'll stand side by side, and let everyone vote on who shakes worse you or me?


Now there's one I might win...


----------



## rock monkey

what's the pot up to in the "who shoots the most 3's" game?


----------



## BOWGOD

psargeant said:


> Now there's one I might win...




Yeah you have a chance just depends on what kind of day I'm having.


----------



## Brown Hornet

psargeant said:


> After having been out of commission for most of the Winter/Spring...I just read through this thread, and I have to say I'm a bit disappointed. It seems all of you smack talk skills have deteroriated,...
> 
> Not that I'll be much help, the way I'm shooting right now, I wopuldn't talk smack to a beginner...


They are still there....its just that those of us that can actually talk smack got tired of smacking the short busesers around :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> They are still there....its just that those of us that can actually talk smack got tired of smacking the short *busesers *around :wink:


:mg:

Spell much? :chortle:

I'll readily admit to still being on the lower set of rungs of the field archery smack talk ladder. This years Hillbilly will be my first anniversary at the field archery game.
It might be fun to talk a little smack, but I don't talk the talk unless I can walk the walk. Confident, and cocky are two different things. 

I know what I've done, and what I can do... I just don't know how much better than BH I will do when I get on the hill.


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> :mg:
> 
> Spell much? :chortle:
> 
> I'll readily admit to still being on the lower set of rungs of the field archery smack talk ladder. This years Hillbilly will be my first anniversary at the field archery game.
> It might be fun to talk a little smack, but I don't talk the talk unless I can walk the walk. Confident, and cocky are two different things.
> 
> I know what I've done, and what I can do... I just don't know how much better than BH I will do when I get on the hill.




So basically you think your gonna beat hornet on the hill. 
If that's the case how about a crispie between you, and I even up. If you think about it you have exactly 1 day more experience in this game than I do since I did not shoot the Hill on Saturday last year. SO what do ya say you want to put a crispie up you and I even up?????


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> So basically you think your gonna beat hornet on the hill.
> If that's the case how about a crispie between you, and I even up. If you think about it you have exactly 1 day more experience in this game than I do since I did not shoot the Hill on Saturday last year. SO what do ya say you want to put a crispie up you and I even up?????


Yup! 

Got me a new secret weapon.


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> Yup!
> 
> Got me a new secret weapon.



Ok your on!!!!!


----------



## blondstar

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hinky & Darrin


Darrin ain't goin shoot, I bet Hinky with mine and Jays score combined how about that.


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> :mg:
> 
> Spell much? :chortle:
> 
> I'll readily admit to still being on the lower set of rungs of the field archery smack talk ladder. This years Hillbilly will be my first anniversary at the field archery game.
> It might be fun to talk a little smack, but I don't talk the talk unless I can walk the walk. Confident, and cocky are two different things.
> 
> I know what I've done, and what I can do... I just don't know how much better than BH I will do when I get on the hill.


I do....but not always when I am on the train bouncing back and forth in the crowd on my CrackBerry :chortle:

Sticky will tell ya.....there are many that shoot better.....but not many if any that can talk more Smack :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> I do....but not always when I am on the train bouncing back and forth in the crowd on my CrackBerry :chortle:
> 
> Sticky will tell ya.....there are many that shoot better.....but not many if any that can talk more Smack :wink:


Don't need Sticky to tell me. all's I gotta do is read you signature.


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> Don't need Sticky to tell me. all's I gotta do is read you signature.


Oh that's nothing....that is just "MY Quote"....ask me about it on the Hill and I will tell you were it came from :wink:

You have to poke the Hive to get stung...and you have to do that on course :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh that's nothing....that is just "MY Quote"....ask me about it on the Hill and I will tell you were it came from :wink:
> 
> You have to poke the Hive to get stung...and you have to do that on course :wink:


Been pokin' hives all my life. :nod: Been stung a few times too, but never cried over it. :nono:


----------



## Brown Hornet

2005Ultramag said:


> Been pokin' hives all my life. :nod: Been stung a few times too, but never cried over it. :nono:


I don't sting to kill or injure....just enough to teach you a lesson :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't sting to kill or injure....just enough to teach you a lesson :wink:


So does a yellow jacket, but most of the time the sting hurts the person who gets stung, and kills the bee.


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> So does a yellow jacket, but most of the time the sting hurts the person who gets stung, and kills the bee.


Come on now be original I used that line last year (and I'm probably not the first one to do so:embara

I just finished doing up some nest pokin sticks myself. Just got to get out and do some tuning over the week end.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> Come on now be original I used that line last year (and I'm probably not the first one to do so:embara


Must be true then. 
[/QUOTE]

I just finished doing up some nest pokin sticks myself. Just got to get out and do some tuning over the week end.[/QUOTE]


I'm gonna be at White Marsh on Sunday, and the practice range on Monday.


----------



## south-paaw

*Here's the deal...*

my PB was shot on the Hill last year, on sunday,.. 519 ( or 521 ? )

haven't been able to break 500 in 4 or so rounds shot this year... 

so i'm need'in some handicapppp..

Hornet
Bowgod
Prag
Sticky

heheheee.... and i figure about 38 points from any of you official shirt wearers...:wink:

*oh, and straight-up score against PSARGE....*

*looky what i got for you .....*


----------



## BOWGOD

south-paaw said:


> my PB was shot on the Hill last year, on sunday,.. 519 ( or 521 ? )
> 
> haven't been able to break 500 in 4 or so rounds shot this year...
> 
> so i'm need'in some handicapppp..
> 
> Hornet
> Bowgod
> Prag
> Sticky
> 
> heheheee.... and i figure about 38 points from any of you official shirt wearers...:wink:
> 
> *oh, and straight-up score against PSARGE....*
> 
> *looky what i got for you .....*




38 points:mg:
I'll give you 10 just incase the magic returns on the hill. Remember I only shot a 495 on the hill last year.


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> Come on now be original I used that line last year (and I'm probably not the first one to do so:embara


Correct you are....and all the other Hornet/Bee/Wasp/Yellow Jacket....and every other kind of comment has been made already. 

people need to get original or either just stop trying to make "hornet" references.....because none of them have been good.

I mean come on....I am Hornet....and I will tell any that want to know how I got my nickname on the Hill....be he named himself after a low end bow. :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet

south-paaw said:


> my PB was shot on the Hill last year, on sunday,.. 519 ( or 521 ? )
> 
> haven't been able to break 500 in 4 or so rounds shot this year...
> 
> so i'm need'in some handicapppp..
> 
> Hornet
> Bowgod
> Prag
> Sticky
> 
> heheheee.... and i figure about 38 points from any of you official shirt wearers...:wink:
> 
> *oh, and straight-up score against PSARGE....*
> 
> *looky what i got for you .....*


I can't give you a handicap....you were born with one 

38 points....what are you smoking? :noidea:

If your LUCKY I may give you 20.....we will have to check the "line" when we get to the Hill. :wink:


----------



## PA.JAY

no one ever took pictures of this hill ? shooting up hill down hill ?:dontknow:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Brown Hornet said:


> I can't give you a handicap....you were born with one
> 
> 38 points....what are you smoking? :noidea:
> 
> If your LUCKY I may give you 20.....we will have to check the "line" when we get to the Hill. :wink:


*Welllll I am LUCKY....and I want more than 20 points.......

and PAJAY.....You blind Boyyyyy??????.....There is a thread called HILLBILLY photos or something like that.....I'll pop it to the top for ya.........:wink:*

.


----------



## south-paaw

Brown Hornet said:


> *I can't give you a handicap....you were born with one *
> 38 points....what are you smoking? :noidea:
> 
> If your LUCKY I may give you 20.....we will have to check the "line" when we get to the Hill. :wink:





PHP:




Exactly... time to cash in ....:jam::RockOn:

HILLBILLY... then how about my Ga. Boots vs your Adidas...
:lol::lol::chortle::chortle::chortle:

looser is barefootin' it on sundays round..??? !!!


if Lucky get her twenty.. i get at least 21 !!!!....:teeth:


----------



## BOWGOD

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly... time to cash in ....:jam::RockOn:
> 
> if Lucky get her twenty.. i get at least 21 !!!!....:teeth:




How about a crispie on who goes furthest in the hinky shoot?


----------



## south-paaw

BOWGOD said:


> How about a crispie on who goes furthest in the hinky shoot?





PHP:





crashed and burned at 65 last year... :tongue: wait and see how many i 

collect from sat. funding round...


----------



## Brown Hornet

PA.JAY said:


> no one ever took pictures of this hill ? shooting up hill down hill ?:dontknow:


What is wrong with you? You have been hanging out with the rest of the people on AT too long that don't know how to search or read the stuff in front of you?

Try looking in the STICKY Thread titled Field Archery Pics....or in the thread Lucky was talking about :doh:


----------



## PA.JAY

THEIRS NO PICTURES OF A HILL ! Just some guy riding around on a two wheel thing all day ! and some glue guy shooting arrows into wood


----------



## 2005Ultramag

PA.JAY said:


> THEIRS NO PICTURES OF A HILL ! Just some guy riding around on a two wheel thing all day ! and some glue guy shooting arrows into wood


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=714291


----------



## PA.JAY

thanks but look @ the thread page one pictures were gone :mg: IT'S A MYSTERY


----------



## Brown Hornet

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly... time to cash in ....:jam::RockOn:
> 
> HILLBILLY... then how about my Ga. Boots vs your Adidas...
> :lol::lol::chortle::chortle::chortle:
> 
> looser is barefootin' it on sundays round..??? !!!
> 
> 
> if Lucky get her twenty.. i get at least 21 !!!!....:teeth:


I like ya man....I can't have you trying to walk that Hill with no shoes.... You aren't a Bushman 

Like I said...we will have to check with the Bookie Sat and see what the spread is....

I don't know what I am gonna do with you all....you all are worse then the guys I play golf with....I want 10 strokes...give me 20 points...blah blah blah

What happened to the days of straight up....its not like I am Hinky...but then he keeps trying to get me to give him points also :doh:


----------



## south-paaw

Brown Hornet said:


> I like ya man....I can't have you trying to walk that Hill with no shoes.... You aren't a Bushman
> 
> Like I said...we will have to check with the Bookie Sat and see what the spread is....
> 
> I don't know what I am gonna do with you all....you all are worse then the guys I play golf with....I want 10 strokes...give me 20 points...blah blah blah
> 
> What happened to the days of straight up....its not like I am Hinky...but then he keeps trying to get me to give him points also :doh:





PHP:




*Im-all-in*...:shade:... straight up it is ... I GOT GAME !! .. heheeee 

i think.. 

time to bring on that can of 

FL Sunshine Whoop ***.......:drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer::drummer:...

:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## Brown Hornet

If we are goibg straight up....you may want to bring 2 or 3 of those cans :doh:


----------



## jarlicker

I am preparing for extra tough course conditions. I am expecting lots of southpaws arrow to be broken scattered all over the hill. The pathways will be extra slippery being filled with tears of what could have been. The gravel will be extra loose with all the sorry arse tails getting dragged down from these trails. All the stories of if I only did such and such will litter the air.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

jarlicker said:


> I am preparing for extra tough course conditions. I am expecting lots of southpaws arrow to be broken scattered all over the hill. The pathways will be extra slippery being filled with tears of what could have been. The gravel will be extra loose with all the sorry arse tails getting dragged down from these trails. All the stories of if I only did such and such will litter the air.


You tell em Jarlicker!


----------



## 2005Ultramag

Brown Hornet said:


> I like ya man....I can't have you trying to walk that Hill with no shoes.... You aren't a Bushman
> 
> Like I said...we will have to check with the Bookie Sat and see what the spread is....
> 
> I don't know what I am gonna do with you all....you all are worse then the guys I play golf with....I want 10 strokes...give me 20 points...blah blah blah
> 
> What happened to the days of straight up....its not like I am Hinky...but then he keeps trying to get me to give him points also :doh:


Two 20s ... and twelve 19s today. :nod:

I've just got one small weakness to work on this week that did cost me on a few targets... 

... and I CAN fix that one is one or two practice sessions.

The new secret weapon is working well.


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> Two 20s ... and twelve 19s today. :nod:
> 
> I've just got one small weakness to work on this week that did cost me on a few targets...
> 
> ... and I CAN fix that one is one or two practice sessions.
> 
> The new secret weapon is working well.


What about the other 14 targets?


----------



## PA.JAY

BOWGOD said:


> What about the other 14 targets?


I only count the good ones also !


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> What about the other 14 targets?


Six 18s, four 17s, and four 16s.

Ended up with a 506


----------



## PA.JAY

for a first time shooter @ this kind of shoot & at this shoot what would be a realistic score to shoot for ??


----------



## 2005Ultramag

PA.JAY said:


> for a first time shooter @ this kind of shoot & at this shoot what would be a realistic score to shoot for ??


I took my hunting rig to the Hill last year for my first field shoot and scored a 475. 
My buddy(a much better archer than me) did the same at a local shoot and scored a 503.

The goal at your first shoot shouldn't be a score. It should be to learn the game, and have fun while doing it. 

If you score well, so much the better.


----------



## IGluIt4U

BOWGOD said:


> Ok boy's and girls Hornet brought up a good point on the Hillbilly thread. We need to get those crispie challenges lined up.
> 
> So here's your chance to call out your competition, and do all the smack talking you want.
> 
> I'll start it off
> 
> 1. The long awaited "Hornet" and "BOWGOD" match is finally a go :set1_punch: (I have agreed to sacrifice my Friday to ensure this one finally gets played out)
> 
> 2. I got a rematch lined up with "Sticky" only difference is this time my health is at 100%. Our last battle was a close one I just didn't have what it took to capitalize on the second half sticky mistakes.
> 
> 
> Now let the trash talk begin (for god's sake I need something to make these next 2 weeks go by a little faster)





Brown Hornet said:


> Good job BG....I see your learning :wink:
> 
> Your mine though...:wink: no whinning...no crying...cus just like baseball there is no crying in archery....but you may want to ask Sticky about what you are in for... he got a taste a few weeks ago before I backed off because he wasn't ready for it
> 
> OOOOHHHHH...... Stiiiiccckkkyyyy... You are getting a full dose this time....I think I may have unleashed a monster by giving you a hinge....but I ain't skeeerreed :nono:
> 
> this one is official....we have shot the Hill together for the past 2 years....and just to make sure you don't get it twisted....this year is going to be just like the previous 2 and your going down...but unlike the other 2 I am not letting you slide...your busting out the Sharpie.
> 
> Ultramag I will give ya 10 points...just pray that you hit your 512 and that I slip up
> 
> Prag...you still owe me one from LAS.......so bring a $2 bill...:doh:
> 
> and I didn't forget you SP....if you want some.... Come Get You Some.....


Ok, I do owe Bowgod a rematch from earlier this year and Hornet, you know I'm always game Bro.. :thumb: :tongue:


psargeant said:


> After having been out of commission for most of the Winter/Spring...I just read through this thread, and I have to say I'm a bit disappointed. It seems all of you smack talk skills have deteroriated,...
> 
> Not that I'll be much help, the way I'm shooting right now, I wopuldn't talk smack to a beginner...


You just bring the beer and we'll forgive your poor shootin... :thumb: :darkbeer:  :wink:


south-paaw said:


> my PB was shot on the Hill last year, on sunday,.. 519 ( or 521 ? )
> 
> haven't been able to break 500 in 4 or so rounds shot this year...
> 
> so i'm need'in some handicapppp..
> 
> Hornet
> Bowgod
> Prag
> Sticky
> 
> heheheee.... and i figure about 38 points from any of you official shirt wearers...:wink:
> 
> *oh, and straight-up score against PSARGE....*
> 
> *looky what i got for you .....*


You asked for it... :nono:  :thumb:


----------



## rock monkey

ya'll need someone thats good with a crackberry to be postin target by target updates when the deal goes down


----------



## psargeant

south-paaw said:


> my PB was shot on the Hill last year, on sunday,.. 519 ( or 521 ? )
> 
> haven't been able to break 500 in 4 or so rounds shot this year...
> 
> so i'm need'in some handicapppp..
> 
> Hornet
> Bowgod
> Prag
> Sticky
> 
> heheheee.... and i figure about 38 points from any of you official shirt wearers...:wink:
> 
> *oh, and straight-up score against PSARGE....*
> 
> *looky what i got for you .....*


You're on south paaw...You going to be bringing that 'curve of yours? May just need to get a side bet going with that too...

A little 70 M shoot off after the rest of the festivities maybe...???

That's if I can still see straight...


----------



## psargeant

IGluIt4U said:


> Ok, I do owe Bowgod a rematch from earlier this year and Hornet, you know I'm always game Bro.. :thumb: :tongue:
> 
> You just bring the beer and we'll forgive your poor shootin... :thumb: :darkbeer:  :wink:
> 
> 
> You asked for it... :nono:  :thumb:


You musta' missed it in the other thread...All my world travels have dented my brewing time...no homemade Sarge suds this year...


----------



## Brown Hornet

rock monkey said:


> ya'll need someone thats good with a crackberry to be postin target by target updates when the deal goes down


I am good with one....actually using it now :wink:

I posted all the updates from the LAS finals on it :wink:

As for target by target updates.....that ain't gonna happen :nono: maybe what I know at the half way point...and at the end but I wouldn't look for much info during....at least not from me.


----------



## BOWGOD

1. Bowgod VS hornet
2. Bowgod VS sticky
3. Hornet VS sticky
4. Prag VS bowgod
5. Prag & Jen VS bowgod & hornet
6. Hornet VS 2005ultramag 
7. Hornet VS MAC
8. Bowgod VS 2005ultramag
9. Hornet VS southpaw
10. Bowgod VS Southpaw
11. Southpaw VS Psarge


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> 1. Bowgod VS hornet
> 2. Bowgod VS sticky
> 3. Hornet VS sticky
> 4. Prag VS bowgod
> 5. Prag & Jen VS bowgod & hornet
> 6. Hornet VS 2005ultramag
> 7. Hornet VS MAC
> 8. Bowgod VS 2005ultramag
> 9. Hornet VS southpaw
> 10. Bowgod VS Southpaw
> 11. Southpaw VS Psarge


If they're "up for it", I'll take a piece of South-Paaw & PSarge as well.

What I'm wondering is why no one wants a piece of my traveling buddy - Jarlicker?


----------



## GOT LUCKY

BOWGOD said:


> 1. Bowgod VS hornet
> 2. Bowgod VS sticky
> 3. Hornet VS sticky
> 4. Prag VS bowgod
> 5. Prag & Jen VS bowgod & hornet
> 6. Hornet VS 2005ultramag
> 7. Hornet VS MAC
> 8. Bowgod VS 2005ultramag
> 9. Hornet VS southpaw
> 10. Bowgod VS Southpaw
> 11. Southpaw VS Psarge


*Your gonna count MAC's score shooting from his HOT TUB in NC???
I'm thinking you need to replace "Mr. HOT TUB" with Jarlicker Joe......

I'm callin' out SARGE with his Freakcurve.....straight up Buddy!!!....You got game????*

.


----------



## BOWGOD

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Your gonna count MAC's score shooting from his HOT TUB in NC???
> I'm thinking you need to replace "Mr. HOT TUB" with Jarlicker Joe......
> 
> I'm callin' out SARGE with his Freakcurve.....straight up Buddy!!!....You got game????*
> 
> .




I talk to MAC he says he's not coming, I talk to Hornet a week later he says he talked to Mac and he is coming, I get on here they say he's not coming so who knows


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Your gonna count MAC's score shooting from his HOT TUB in NC???
> I'm thinking you need to replace "Mr. HOT TUB" with Jarlicker Joe......
> 
> I'm callin' out SARGE with his Freakcurve.....straight up Buddy!!!....You got game????*
> 
> .


For those that haven't seen Mac's hot tub:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> I talk to MAC he says he's not coming, I talk to Hornet a week later he says he talked to Mac and he is coming, I get on here they say he's not coming so who knows


Well you never know with Mac, but I saw him Fri. night and he gave no indication of going anywhere this weekend.


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well you never know with Mac, but I saw him Fri. night and he gave no indication of going anywhere this weekend.




Yeah He told me a few weeks ago that he was not going. But Hornet said he talked to him last week, and that he was going to go to the hill rather than to Nationals. Guess we will just wait and see.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah He told me a few weeks ago that he was not going. But Hornet said he talked to him last week, and that he was going to go to the hill rather than to Nationals. Guess we will just wait and see.


Well, when we parted ways Fri night, we left it as: "we'll get together this coming week so I can get the Hillybilly winner banners he's printed and carry them to he Hill". I'll be pissed if he uses my gas to deliver his handy work AND he drives up there as well.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> For those that haven't seen Mac's hot tub:


*P R I C E L E S S..............How much are tickets??????*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *P R I C E L E S S..............How much are tickets??????*
> 
> .


Tickets are a six pack of:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> Tickets are a six pack of:


*That's pretty "High Class Stuff" for that HOT TUB viewing PRAG....... 

I'm thinking one would have to have a few shots of this to be able to endure the visions........*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *That's pretty "High Class Stuff" for that HOT TUB viewing PRAG.......
> 
> I'm thinking one would have to have a few shots of this to be able to endure the visions........*
> 
> .


Just according to which night of the week it is - I was thinking the first Sat. night after the first of the month check comes in. 

Your suggestion is mid-month Sat. night.

Here is the last Mon night of each month


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just according to which night of the week it is - I was thinking the first Sat. night after the first of the month check comes in.
> 
> Your suggestion is mid-month Sat. night.
> 
> Here is the last Mon night of each month




*OHHHHHhhh GAWDDDDdddd.....that brings back memories (and pounding headaches!!) of Bali Hai Wine!!!

Myyyyy how we have matured.....I think.....*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OHHHHHhhh GAWDDDDdddd.....that brings back memories (and pounding headaches!!) of Bali Hai Wine!!!
> 
> Myyyyy how we have matured.....I think.....*
> 
> .


Jarlicker got a kick about my "knowledge of Boone's Farm" last year when I first posted this - maybe this will bring back memories for others as well.


----------



## rock monkey

well, teach the caddies how to use em. dont you know the snobby field shooters use caddies? :icon_1_lol:




Brown Hornet said:


> I am good with one....actually using it now :wink:
> 
> I posted all the updates from the LAS finals on it :wink:
> 
> As for target by target updates.....that ain't gonna happen :nono: maybe what I know at the half way point...and at the end but I wouldn't look for much info during....at least not from me.


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> I talk to MAC he says he's not coming, I talk to Hornet a week later he says he talked to Mac and he is coming, I get on here they say he's not coming so who knows


That's it.... The Poker Game is canceled... At least for you anyway. 

I am going to give you a lesson on reading and comprehension....:doh:

Not ONCE I have I said that Mac was coming....or that I have talked to him. I don't even think I have talked to him on the phone but ONCE since LAS and that was Sun at Vegas...heck when I did call him out I explained WHY 

All this staying at home sure has you acquiring a lot of female traits.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

Brown Hornet said:


> That's it.... The Poker Game is canceled... At least for you anyway.
> 
> I am going to give you a lesson on reading and comprehension....:doh:
> 
> Not ONCE I have I said that Mac was coming....or that I have talked to him. I don't even think I have talked to him on the phone but ONCE since LAS and that was Sun at Vegas...heck when I did call him out I explained WHY
> 
> All this staying at home sure has you acquiring a lot of female traits.


Just talked to Mac about 15 minutes ago - I'm going to his place this evening to pick up the banners and a Stan SX2. That is unless he & Treaton decide to come play at my house this afternoon. Probably depend on how long his hot tub stays hot and how long the ice cream lasts.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


> If they're "up for it", I'll take a piece of South-Paaw & PSarge as well.
> 
> What I'm wondering is why no one wants a piece of my traveling buddy - Jarlicker?


Not unless I'm getting a spot...my shooting this year has been horrific...my only donation is going to southt paaw...he got here first you know...


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> That's it.... The Poker Game is canceled... At least for you anyway.
> 
> I am going to give you a lesson on reading and comprehension....:doh:
> 
> Not ONCE I have I said that Mac was coming....or that I have talked to him. I don't even think I have talked to him on the phone but ONCE since LAS and that was Sun at Vegas...heck when I did call him out I explained WHY
> 
> All this staying at home sure has you acquiring a lot of female traits.




Ok I give up. I thought you said he was coming but obviously I don't know how to read or understand hornet lol. I could have swore you said he wasn't going to Nationals, and that he'd be in Cumberland


----------



## psargeant

BOWGOD said:


> Ok I give up. I thought you said he was coming but obviously I don't know how to read or understand hornet lol. I could have swore you said he wasn't going to Nationals, and that he'd be in Cumberland


I even tried to peer pressure him into it last week...it ain't happening...


----------



## BOWGOD

psargeant said:


> I even tried to peer pressure him into it last week...it ain't happening...




It's cause you ain't bringing the suds that's why lol.


----------



## Brown Hornet

BOWGOD said:


> Yeah He told me a few weeks ago that he was not going. But Hornet said he talked to him last week, and that he was going to go to the hill rather than to Nationals. Guess we will just wait and see.


You may want to re check those threads or PMs...or both. I know I said he was going to NATIONALS and not the Hill....like a lot of people. 
But I have no clue where you are getting this I talked to Mac stuff....hell the only people archery related I have talked to in the PAST TWO weeks are VaVince, Xhunter, Hinky, Sarge, BradenG, mdbowhunter, Jon Pero and CherryJuice and the people that I shot FITA with this weekend....not one of those people live in NC or answer to Mac. :doh:

So either your dreaming about talking to me...which is scary ukey: or we need to have Jen start reading and explaining these threads to you


----------



## rock monkey

sometimes peer pressure isnt enuff and you have to resort to BEER pressure. give that a try and it may work.




psargeant said:


> I even tried to peer pressure him into it last week...it ain't happening...


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Not unless I'm getting a spot...my shooting this year has been horrific...my only donation is going to southt paaw...he got here first you know...


----------



## BOWGOD

Brown Hornet said:


> You may want to re check those threads or PMs...or both. I know I said he was going to NATIONALS and not the Hill....like a lot of people.
> But I have no clue where you are getting this I talked to Mac stuff....hell the only people archery related I have talked to in the PAST TWO weeks are VaVince, Xhunter, Hinky, Sarge, BradenG, mdbowhunter, Jon Pero and CherryJuice and the people that I shot FITA with this weekend....not one of those people live in NC or answer to Mac. :doh:
> 
> So either your dreaming about talking to me...which is scary ukey: or we need to have Jen start reading and explaining these threads to you




Your right I just re-read it you said he isn't coming, and might not be going to Nationals either. 

My bad I thought your post was along the lines of he is coming, and might not be going to Nationals.

Now I do feel like a dumb azz.


----------



## psargeant

pragmatic_lee said:


>


Funny picture there prag...but I ain't chicken, I just know my limitations...


----------



## 2005Ultramag

PA.JAY said:


> for a first time shooter @ this kind of shoot & at this shoot what would be a realistic score to shoot for ??





2005Ultramag said:


> I took my hunting rig to the Hill last year for my first field shoot and scored a 475.
> My buddy(a much better archer than me) did the same at a local shoot and scored a 503.
> 
> The goal at your first shoot shouldn't be a score. It should be to learn the game, and have fun while doing it.
> 
> If you score well, so much the better.


So PA JAY.... are you going to join us on the hill?


----------



## pragmatic_lee

psargeant said:


> Funny picture there prag...but I ain't chicken, I just know my limitations...


Well you sure didn't have any problems last year taking advantage of "my" limitations!


----------



## GOT LUCKY

pragmatic_lee said:


> Just talked to Mac about 15 minutes ago - I'm going to his place this evening to pick up the banners and a Stan SX2. That is unless he & Treaton decide to come play at my house this afternoon. Probably depend on how long his hot tub stays hot and how long the ice cream lasts.


*SOOOoooooo that was Treaton & MAC in that picture of the real...HOT TUB?????.....ukey:ukey:ukey:*

.


----------



## south-paaw

pragmatic_lee said:


> If they're "up for it", I'll take a piece of South-Paaw & PSarge as well.
> 
> What I'm wondering is why no one wants a piece of my traveling buddy - Jarlicker?


IT'S -ON !! .... ill leave the door open for jarlicker... same 38 points...:wink:

heheheee..

what are you _kidding_ me... m d ??!!.... they still make that stuff.??

:mg:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *SOOOoooooo that was Treaton & MAC in that picture of the real...HOT TUB?????.....ukey:ukey:ukey:*
> 
> .


----------



## 2005Ultramag

pragmatic_lee said:


>


Too late.

You read the post.

You saw the picture.

...and now you posted about it. 

:chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> IT'S -ON !! .... ill leave the door open for jarlicker... same 38 points...:wink:
> 
> heheheee..
> 
> what are you _kidding_ me... m d ??!!.... they still make that stuff.??
> 
> :mg:


Man, what you talking about: The official NCSU Spring Break was just down the road from you


----------



## GOT LUCKY

PA.JAY said:


> for a first time shooter @ this kind of shoot & at this shoot what would be a realistic score to shoot for ??


*I would say for some....just getting off the Hill with all of your equipment in good shooting condition is a challenge in its self.....:embara:

Now if you pass that first test.....coming off the Hill with something in the high 400's--low 500's with a smile on your face classifies you as a Survivor!!!!

Like others have said.....don't worry too much about the score just enjoy the climb and every target.....*

.


----------



## south-paaw

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man, what you talking about: The official NCSU Spring Break was just down the road from you





PHP:




looks more like Oxford.... don't have trees like that around here... ! 

hmmmmm... multiple flavors now....


----------



## pragmatic_lee

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks more like Oxford.... don't have trees like that around here... !
> 
> hmmmmm... multiple flavors now....


And "muffins" - what more could one ask for?


----------



## 2005Ultramag

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man, what you talking about: The official NCSU Spring Break was just down the road from you


Chicks with smiles, and alchohol.

T - R - O - U - B - L - E !


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man, what you talking about: The official NCSU Spring Break was just down the road from you




OOOO BANANA RED

I just thew up in my mouth a littleukey:


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> OOOO BANANA RED
> 
> I just thew up in my mouth a littleukey:


Again, the voice of experience! :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U

psargeant said:


> You musta' missed it in the other thread...All my world travels have dented my brewing time...no homemade Sarge suds this year...


Sooo many threads, so little time...

Ya best bring crispies then... :nod: :chortle: :becky:


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> Again, the voice of experience! :darkbeer:


Drank more than my fair share of banana red as a teenukey: Think it cost 3.65 a fifth back then.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

*OOOOOKKKKAyyyyy.....last year at "Tusky" there was a fella there who made like 3 different berry wines....any idea who he was????....and what flavors he's brewing this year???*


.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OOOOOKKKKAyyyyy.....last year at "Tusky" there was a fella there who made like 3 different berry wines....any idea who he was????....and what flavors he's brewing this year???*
> 
> 
> .


No idea about that, but I do have "access" to something that would cross anyone's eyes who dared give it a try. But the more I think about it the more reluctant I am to transport a "non-tax paid" substance across state lines. :mg:


----------



## BOWGOD

pragmatic_lee said:


> No idea about that, but I do have "access" to something that would cross anyone's eyes who dared give it a try. But the more I think about it the more reluctant I am to transport a "non-tax paid" substance across state lines. :mg:




I got a small amount of that as well. I'll bring it if I remember. I don't drink, I just brought it home from GA because I knew some people who wanted to try it.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

BOWGOD said:


> I got a small amount of that as well. I'll bring it if I remember. I don't drink, I just brought it home from GA because I knew some people who wanted to try it.


Along side that jar is a jar of home made wine at the auction house. One day I was helping the auctioneer set up some furniture. We used some of the wine to remove the glue from previous sale stickers. :mg:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> I got a small amount of that as well. I'll bring it if I remember. I don't drink, I just brought it home from GA because I knew some people who wanted to try it.


like me!


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> like me!


There isn't much left, but I will bring it along.


----------



## south-paaw

pragmatic_lee said:


> No idea about that, but I do have "access" to something that would cross anyone's eyes who dared give it a try. But the more I think about it the more reluctant I am to transport a "non-tax paid" substance across state lines. :mg:





PHP:




just " tell 'em " it's lantern fuel.. !!


( oh yeah.. dont forget a lantern... heheheheeee )


----------



## IGluIt4U

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just " tell 'em " it's lantern fuel.. !!
> 
> 
> ( oh yeah.. dont forget a lantern... heheheheeee )


Spoken like a man with experience... :thumb: :chortle:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> There isn't much left, but I will bring it along.


If it's any good it won't take much. 

... but really... I'd only be interested in a shot, or two tops just to ... errrr see how it burns.

Been a really long time since I've had corn... errrr... lantern fuel for my alchohol lantern.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> Spoken like a man with experience... :thumb: :chortle:


I reckon your spot on.


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> If it's any good it won't take much.
> 
> ... but really... I'd only be interested in a shot, or two tops just to ... errrr see how it burns.
> 
> Been a really long time since I've had corn... errrr... lantern fuel for my alchohol lantern.


I say you and sticky finish off what's left if your man enough


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> I say you and sticky finish off what's left if your man enough


That's very generous of you.... just don't be expecting us to down a half a quart jar between us. :nono:

Sticky *MIGHT* be up for it, but my days of drinking like that are behind me. :nod:

BTW... I picked up a new release today. Not too different than the old Stinger, but it's got an advantage over the Stinger that I had to try. It works really nice.

BTW... if anybody down at Southern Maryland found my buckle strap release last week I can identify it. I'd like to have it back if it was found.


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> That's very generous of you.... just don't be expecting us to down a half a quart jar between us. :nono:
> 
> Sticky *MIGHT* be up for it, but my days of drinking like that are behind me. :nod:
> 
> BTW... I picked up a new release today. Not too different than the old Stinger, but it's got an advantage over the Stinger that I had to try. It works really nice.
> 
> BTW... if anybody down at Southern Maryland found my buckle strap release last week I can identify it. I'd like to have it back if it was found.


I don't have nowhere near a quart. Maybe 1/4- 1/2 of a water bottle full that's it. None the less plenty to make you feel all warm and fuzzy


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> I don't have nowhere near a quart. Maybe 1/4- 1/2 of a water bottle full that's it. None the less plenty to make you feel all warm and fuzzy


Lookin' forward to it.

After shooting a 506 yesterday with a handful of 16s and 17s, and the way I practiced today I think I'm as ready as I'm ever gonna be.

I just finished replacing the Blazers I shot off today.

I smell a 520+ in my near future.

It's amazing what a difference a properly tuned bow can do. 

Special thanks to Inside X for all the help.


----------



## IGluIt4U

2005Ultramag said:


> That's very generous of you.... just don't be expecting us to down a half a quart jar between us. :nono:
> 
> Sticky *MIGHT* be up for it, but my days of drinking like that are behind me. :nod:
> 
> BTW... I picked up a new release today. Not too different than the old Stinger, but it's got an advantage over the Stinger that I had to try. It works really nice.
> 
> BTW... if anybody down at Southern Maryland found my buckle strap release last week I can identify it. I'd like to have it back if it was found.


Well, I just finished a week of serious liver training, so........ :tongue: :chortle: :cheers:


----------



## psargeant

2005Ultramag said:


> That's very generous of you.... just don't be expecting us to down a half a quart jar between us. :nono:
> 
> Sticky *MIGHT* be up for it, but my days of drinking like that are behind me. :nod:
> 
> BTW... I picked up a new release today. Not too different than the old Stinger, but it's got an advantage over the Stinger that I had to try. It works really nice.
> 
> BTW... if anybody down at Southern Maryland found my buckle strap release last week I can identify it. I'd like to have it back if it was found.


I'll sign on for polishing off whatever's left. I've never tried lantern fuel before....wanted to since I moved to the south...


----------



## GOT LUCKY

BOWGOD said:


> I don't have nowhere near a quart. Maybe 1/4- 1/2 of a water bottle full that's it. None the less plenty to make you feel all warm and fuzzy


*.....more like furry.....after one gulp....

then your fangs begin to grow....the eyes turn red...a lowly growl is heard....then you arch your back and let out a blood curdling howlllllllllllllllllllllllllll......another Wolfman is Born under the full moonlight of the Hill....

Unfortunately....the following morning a whimper is heard and the poor kitten is nursing one heck of a headache and is pleading for mercy....

Yeppppp.....I'll be there to take the before and after pictures.....*


----------



## 2005Ultramag

GOT LUCKY said:


> *.....more like furry.....after one gulp....
> 
> then your fangs begin to grow....the eyes turn red...a lowly growl is heard....then you arch your back and let out a blood curdling howlllllllllllllllllllllllllll......another Wolfman is Born under the full moonlight of the Hill....
> 
> Unfortunately....the following morning a whimper is heard and the poor kitten is nursing one heck of a headache and is pleading for mercy....
> 
> Yeppppp.....I'll be there to take the before and after pictures.....*



Now *THAT* is definitely the voice of experience! :nod:

Now whether it's actual first hand experience, or an eyewitness accounting of past events might be up for discussion. :noidea:


----------



## south-paaw

its been quiet from our friends to the north... anyone heard from MoparMatty >.??

are all the " challlenges " in stone,,?? noone else..???


----------



## 2005Ultramag

south-paaw said:


> its been quiet from our friends to the north... anyone heard from MoparMatty >.??
> 
> are all the " challlenges " in stone,,?? noone else..???



I think he'll just show up, and open up a can of whoop_____. The quiet ones are usually the most dangerous. 


Hey Sticky... how two crispies? One for the front half, and one for the back half? Straight up. Yea... I'm feelin' pretty good about Saturday.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

south-paaw said:


> its been quiet from our friends to the north... anyone heard from MoparMatty >.??
> 
> are all the " challlenges " in stone,,?? noone else..???


*You still givin' me 20 right????.....perrrrrr side......*


----------



## south-paaw

GOT LUCKY said:


> *You still givin' me 20 right????.....perrrrrr side......*





PHP:




:twitch::twitch::twitch:




20-21.. whatever it takes...( mr. mom)

no worries... like i sed, i have a few crispies left that i _will _

distribute !!..

:chortle::chortle:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :twitch::twitch::twitch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20-21.. whatever it takes...( mr. mom)
> 
> no worries... like i sed, i have a few crispies left that i _will _
> 
> distribute !!..
> 
> :chortle::chortle:


*
What the HOYT?????????​*
*......Last I checked....I'm no MR...... and I have NO OFFSPRING......and we aren't playing...."Mother May I"......*

.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> What the HOYT?????????​*
> *......Last I checked....I'm no MR...... and I have NO OFFSPRING......and we aren't playing...."Mother May I"......*
> 
> .




:mg:

:zip:


----------



## south-paaw

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> What the HOYT?????????​*
> *......Last I checked....I'm no MR...... and I have NO OFFSPRING......and we aren't playing...."Mother May I"......*
> 
> .





PHP:




i mis quoted from MR MOM ... " 220-221 ... whatever it takes.."


:set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


----------



## GOT LUCKY

south-paaw said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i mis quoted from MR MOM ... " 220-221 ... whatever it takes.."
> 
> 
> :set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2::set1_rolf2:


*
GOTCHA!!!! :wink:

SOOOooooooooo......where's that Lefty Guy?????.....He got any game or is he just gonna be your "Quiver Boy"????*

.


----------



## Brown Hornet

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> GOTCHA!!!! :wink:
> 
> SOOOooooooooo......where's that Lefty Guy?????.....He got any game or is he just gonna be your "Quiver Boy"????*
> 
> .


What do you need a quiver boy for if you aren't gonna finish the course :doh:


----------



## south-paaw

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> GOTCHA!!!! :wink:
> 
> SOOOooooooooo......where's that Lefty Guy?????.....He got any game or is he just gonna be your "Quiver Boy"????*
> 
> .





PHP:







Brown Hornet said:


> What do you need a quiver boy for if you aren't gonna finish the course :doh:





PHP:




i can't pick on fl_lefty... his my sugar daddy !! i'll probably be carrying his quiver...

BH.. i always finish a course.. :tongue:...and sat evening i'll have your adidas hanging from my quiver!!...:dancing::dancing::dancing::banana:


----------



## Brown Hornet

south-paaw said:


> BH.. i always finish a course.. :tongue:...and sat evening i'll have your adidas hanging from my quiver!!...:dancing::dancing::dancing::banana:


Not you....Lucky. :doh:

and these are staying on my feet until I put unless I decide to put on some flip flops or my Nike Shox when I am done kicking you clowns around.


----------



## GOT LUCKY

Brown Hornet said:


> What do you need a quiver boy for if you aren't gonna finish the course :doh:


*Yeahhh.... go slap yourself in the head again and put down the Juicy Juice HornBug.......*

*My quote...."SOOOooooooooo......where's that Lefty Guy?????.....He got any game or is he just gonna be your "Quiver Boy"????*

*....was made to South Paaw........*

.


----------



## IGluIt4U

2005Ultramag said:


> I think he'll just show up, and open up a can of whoop_____. The quiet ones are usually the most dangerous.
> 
> 
> Hey Sticky... how two crispies? One for the front half, and one for the back half? Straight up. Yea... I'm feelin' pretty good about Saturday.


Dang.. you are feelin yer oats, eh? :noidea:  

I haven't even picked up my bow since the shoot at AAA a couple of weeks ago.. you could get both, but I'm game.. :darkbeer:


----------



## 2005Ultramag

IGluIt4U said:


> Dang.. you are feelin yer oats, eh? :noidea:
> 
> I haven't even picked up my bow since the shoot at AAA a couple of weeks ago.. you could get both, but I'm game.. :darkbeer:


Yep... lookout... 'cuz I feel gooooooooooooooooood!

I shot a 506, and the fact is that SOMEBODY had to go and tell me that if I could 20 the last target I'd finish with a 510. Can you believe that after shooting a 19 on a 70 yard walk up earlier I took a !#$%^&!!!! 16 on that last 20 yard target, then went out yesterday and put 15 arrows in a row in the dot without changing a danged thing. That's one thing I'm working on this week. Gotta get a little more consistent with how I release. Another is to KNOW WHEN TO LET DOWN. I never let down once Sunday. I will be letting down on the hill.


----------



## BOWGOD

2005Ultramag said:


> Yep... lookout... 'cuz I feel gooooooooooooooooood!
> 
> I shot a 506, and the fact is that SOMEBODY had to go and tell me that if I could 20 the last target I'd finish with a 510. Can you believe that after shooting a 19 on a 70 yard walk up earlier I took a !#$%^&!!!! 16 on that last 20 yard target, then went out yesterday and put 15 arrows in a row in the dot without changing a danged thing. That's one thing I'm working on this week. Gotta get a little more consistent with how I release. Another is to KNOW WHEN TO LET DOWN. I never let down once Sunday. I will be letting down on the hill.



Your feeling so good that I may just feel bad about crushing you on Saturday.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> Your feeling so good that I may just feel bad about crushing you on Saturday.


There's always the possibility that I could choke. I am putting some pressure on myself because there's no excuse left for me not to shoot well. My bow is dialed in, and my arrows are flying really good. If I don't shoot well NOW it's like Hornet said two weeks ago ... the only thing that needs to change would be me. With that said, I can't wait until Saturday.
A few weeks ago I didn't even know if I had a 500 in me. This past Sunday I shot twelve 19s.

Here's how it went
14-19
15-19
16-18
17-19
18-19
19-19
20-17
21-19
22-19
23-17
24-19
25-17
26-17
27-18
28-18
01-19
02-16
03-16
04-20
05-18
06-16
07-19
08-18
09-19
10-20
11-17
12-18
13-16
 I can certainly improve those 16s and 17s and end up with a pretty nice number. Add just one point to each 16, and 17 and I'd have had a 516


----------



## BOWGOD

All I have to say is bring it, and keep praying your gonna need all the help you can get

I haven't even shot in 3 weeks other than to dial in the new sticks and figure out my marks.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

BOWGOD said:


> All I have to say is bring it, and keep praying your gonna need all the help you can get
> 
> I haven't even shot in 3 weeks other than to dial in the new sticks and figure out my marks.


I plan to bring it ALL...and what that's going to add up to remains to be seen, but your a good shooter, so if you kick my butt I'll shake your hand, hand you a cold one, and say NICE ROUND.


----------



## pragmatic_lee

2005Ultramag said:


> I plan to bring it ALL...and what that's going to add up to remains to be seen, but your a good shooter, so if you kick my butt I'll shake your hand, hand you a cold one, and say NICE ROUND.


Man, you got to learn to talk smack better than that - here's what you say after a major "take down".










And if you need more ideas, here's a little book I found for you.


----------



## 2005Ultramag

pragmatic_lee said:


> Man, you got to learn to talk smack better than that - here's what you say after a major "take down".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you need more ideas, here's a little book I found for you.


sorry, but my mouth just isn't used to writing checks the rest of me can't cash. 

The ones that finish behind me had better look out when it's over though, 


cuz that's when I'll be sayin' YAAAAAAAAAAAA BAYYYYYYBEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------

